# Sub for Gruyere?



## lyndalou (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't always find Gruyere around here. What would be a good substitute?


----------



## chesterchippy (Mar 28, 2005)

I think if you're going for the flavor, Gruyere is like a mild swiss cheese. If you're going for the texture, Asiago or Fontina are similar.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree that all of those would be pretty decent subs.  I also think Jarlsberg, which is pretty easy to find, might work, as well, depending o what you are making.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 28, 2005)

I am making a potato and fennell gratin.


----------



## chesterchippy (Mar 28, 2005)

I would go for the consistency then. It doesn't have to be a swiss/nutty flavor. Any semi-soft white cheese that was mentioned would work great.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 29, 2005)

I think I would go with asiago -- personal preference.  

I would choose a cheese based on consistency and taste.  I think you could probably use any semi-firm cheese that melts well (not soft like brie and not stringy like mozarella), even a cheddar or jack.


----------

